# RR: 191a. Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #6 in A, op. 82



## Trout (Apr 11, 2011)

*1.	Pogorelich	(1983)










2.	Richter	(1960, Carnegie Hall)










3.	Bronfman	(1991)










4.	Nissman	(1988)










5.	Kissin	(1990, Tokyo)










6.	Guy	(2001)










7.	McDermott	(2008)










8.	Lugansky	(2004)










9.	Berman	(1994)










10.	Cliburn	(1970)









*

Condensed Listing:
1.	Pogorelich	(1983)
2.	Richter	(1960, Carnegie Hall)
3.	Bronfman	(1991)
4.	Nissman	(1988)
5.	Kissin	(1990, Tokyo)
6.	Guy	(2001)
7.	McDermott	(2008)
8.	Lugansky	(2004)
9.	Berman	(1994)
10.	Cliburn	(1970)

A list to all entries: https://www.talkclassical.com/blogs/trout/1624-recommended-recordings-intro.html


----------

